# New B&M Grand Opening Perrysburg, OH



## nova69400 (Mar 3, 2011)

Casa de Montecristo will be having it's Grand Opening in Perrysburg, OH at Levis Commons. I have seen the inside of this place, and it looks awesome. The humidor is really good sized, and if the owner stocks this one like his other store it will have an awesome selection...Tats, Viaje, AF opusX, Padron....If you want it, this place will probably have it.

Come on out and have a smoke. I haven't decided what time I am going yet, but it should be a blast at any time. 

See you there!!!


----------



## yakc130 (Oct 29, 2006)

Where is this located? I used to come there for my disaster team meetings on Ft. Meigs Rd. before we moved to the college. 

Is it by Max and Erma's?


----------



## corpsegrinder (Jan 7, 2012)

Definitely going to check that place out; I've heard mixed reviews. Anyone want to join me? I live in Perrysburg. ;-)


----------



## Jbruno (Mar 23, 2012)

Where is Levis Commons located? I am in Lima but head to Toledo occasionally for work. Is this the shopping area where Books-a-million is located?


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Jbruno said:


> Where is Levis Commons located? I am in Lima but head to Toledo occasionally for work. Is this the shopping area where Books-a-million is located?


heading north on 75, go left on 23/475/75 split (23 perrysburg). exit on the first exit, you'll have to cut over 2 or 3 lanes to get the off ramp. take a left at the light. it'll. be on your right (Levi commons). go all the way back and it will be on the left.


----------



## nova69400 (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes it is where books-a-million is. just keep going back past books-a-million, basically to the back of the shopping center and the cigar shop is on the left just off the main drag going through levis commons. it's on a crossing street, Hollister dr. I believe.


----------



## Jbruno (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll have to check it out. How is there selection? The only other place I have visited in the Tolecdo area is the Cigar Affair in Maumee


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Cigar affair has a better selection... but this one is nice if you happen to be in the area. They're not 10 minutes away from each other.


----------



## yakc130 (Oct 29, 2006)

Jbruno said:


> I'll have to check it out. How is there selection? The only other place I have visited in the Tolecdo area is the Cigar Affair in Maumee


There is another place on the other side of the freeway. It is in a wine shop in the shopping center across from Arby's. They have a nice selection of cigars and microbrews on hand.

You would exit to the right off the freeway, and go down about a mile, or so, past the BP station. The shopping center is just ahead on the left. They are straight in by the coffee shop and buffalo wing restaurant.


----------



## yakc130 (Oct 29, 2006)

Jbruno said:


> I'll have to check it out. How is there selection? The only other place I have visited in the Tolecdo area is the Cigar Affair in Maumee


There is another place on the other side of the freeway. It is in a wine shop in the shopping center across from Arby's. They have a nice selection of cigars and microbrews on hand.

You would exit to the right off the freeway, and go down about a mile, or so, past the BP station. The shopping center is just ahead on the left. They are straight in by the coffee shop and buffalo wing restaurant.


----------



## nj8668 (Jan 24, 2013)

Reviving an old thread but this is news to me! Could spell trouble being that I drive down 25 almost everyday and had no idea it was back there. Thanks!!


----------

